# Gill Curl Recovery?



## Phocus (May 10, 2017)

Can his gills heal to look normal with surgery?

Not sure how to load pics, but there is a rhom locally with bad gill curl. You can see the red behind his gills. Can it recover?


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Yeah, first you would have to fix the cause (likely bad water quality) and then surgery would be an option... personally I would just leave it unless its a major health issue.

Easiest way to load pics is create a photobucket.com account (free) upload the pic, and then copy / paste the


----------

